# Coventry Road Club Boxing Day Cross Pictures



## dave r (26 Dec 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2897818726605.2154295.1294480439&type=1&l=e422b24020


----------



## Moss (31 Dec 2011)

dave r said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2897818726605.2154295.1294480439&type=1&l=e422b24020


 
Hi Dave,
Thanks for posting that link to the Coventry Cyclo Cross Photo Album - I did so enjoy seeing them, that's a wonderful community to be a part of, absolutely brilliant!

I did notice that there were quite a number of RIDLEY X Bikes being ridden in the adult race! I've just purchased a Ridley X Ride.
Thanks for sharing that with us.

A Happy New Year to you and all at Coventry CC

M


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2011)

Moss said:


> Hi Dave,
> Thanks for posting that link to the Coventry Cyclo Cross Photo Album - I did so enjoy seeing them, that's a wonderful community to be a part of, absolutely brilliant!
> 
> I did notice that there were quite a number of RIDLEY X Bikes being ridden in the adult race! I've just purchased a Ridley X Ride.
> ...


 
Unfortunately with the event being held on Boxing Day its an event I have yet to attend, I've normally got a house full of family and can't sneak out so have to look at the pictures and talk to the lads about it on the next club ride.


----------

